# Great turn around from Swift



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

I purchased a swift bolero 680FB in march 08, and have had the problems that go with buying new ie backwards and forwards to the dealer. but on Friday on a visit to johns cross for yet more warranty work i reported to john's cross that there was a problem with the mattress the corner seam has give way making it look tatty and it will get worse, they took a photo and reported it to swift.Who have said that there warranty dosent cover this item as it is over one year. (The mattress has not been mis-treated in anyway as confirmed by the staff at johns cross). I then phoned customer services who said its not covered, and if i would like to replace it at my cost it will be £485.00 !!!!!
To say the least *i am very very disappointed with Swift*. so other owners check your mattress's. I cant see anything that says mattress's are not covered in the warranty book. it mentions soft furnishings,upholstery,curtains,pelmets.

Peter


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Peter,

I think people take the warranty question too literally. The warranty does not affect your rights to a proper product.

The manufacturer has a duty to ensure that the product is 'fit for purpose' and I would suggest that for a mattress to deteriorate in this short time proves that it was not properly made in the first place.

My solution to this problem would be to advise Swift that if they are not prepared to supply a new mattress FOC you will take County Court action to recover the cost of solving the problem. The only difficulty here is that your action has to be against the company from whom you bought the motorhome as your contract is with them, not Swift. I hope that is not Johns Cross as they are clearly very helpful to everyone on the forum, but if Swift won't help that is the only way forward for you. At the end of the day, if you succeed against the supplier he will recover from his supplier anyway.


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

thank you fot your advice, i am going to wait and see if swift reply to this post. Johns cross were not the supplying dealer. But have given me excellent service.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Good luck with sorting it - Its alway the 'small things' that cause us the most grief.

I think if you purchased a car with a warranty and the seats or any part of the furnishings were faulty or not fit for purpose it would be staright forward to get sorted and would most certainly be covered.

I agree with the previous reply that supplying dealer is the route - When I change my mh I'm certainly going to be carefull which dealer I buy from as mine hasn't been the least bit helpfull in sorting out problems. 

If they won't sort out for you and to save a stressfull battle - why not see if an upholsterer can re-stuff of repair in someway?

David


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks David for your advice. Lets see if Swift can help.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We had the same problem on our mattress on our Cheyenne 660 and it might be the same style of mattress because the bed is roughly the same shape as the 680. Ours was replaced without a quibble. Spinneys' contacted Autotrail who contacted the mattress company. They arranged a collection from our house and a new one was delivered within 10 days. So that means either the Swift warranty itmes are different from Autotrail, the dealer is mistaken or someone is fobbing you off.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

What has this got to do with Swift :? 

Your contract is with whoever you purchased the motorhome from :? :? 

Confused of east Lothian.

D.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

davesport said:


> What has this got to do with Swift :?
> 
> Your contract is with whoever you purchased the motorhome from :? :? ....
> 
> D.


Absolutely :!: 
Methinks we all need to remember and apply this. 
Only when we cascade the responsibilities downwards correctly will we stand a chance of nailing the responsibilites where they belong in this crazy industry


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

Its alright if it dosent affect you. i have been down the dealer route if you read the post correct.i


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Peter,
I have spoken to our Customer Service Team about this.

Would you mind sending me a digital photograph of the problem along with your details and a chassis number so we can review this again,

Thanks
Andy

[email protected]


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you andy from Swift i have emailed you the details

Peter


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Peter,

I have recieved you email and we have reviewed this.

On reflection we have got this one wrong and would like to apologise to you for that. We will warrant the mattress. 

We will call you to confirm.

Thank you 
Andy


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you andy, Well done Swift yet again


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Now that is how you deal with a customer - not a punter - a customer.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Another very well done to Swift Group yet again

I can only give Swift a big thanks as they helped me out recently Read here

Compaq5315 it might be worth editing you Post title now?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

That last response from Swift was, unfortunately, the exception for the industry whereas it should be the norm.

Nice one Swift.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

You cannot beat a bit of publicity to galvanise the mind!!!

C.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

CliveMott said:


> You cannot beat a bit of publicity to galvanise the mind!!!
> 
> C.


or is it only public humiliation that gets a response


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

neilbes said:


> CliveMott said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot beat a bit of publicity to galvanise the mind!!!
> ...


Did not work well with Fiat. At least swift do respond


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

neilbes said:


> or is it only public humiliation that gets a response


 :lol: Makes you wonder. It's nice to see that MHF provokes a good response from suppliers, but it's a shame that problems seem to need airing on here first 

Gerald


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> Its alright if it dosent affect you. i have been down the dealer route if you read the post correct.i


Yes, but but if I'm not mistaken you chose the original title for your post. It went something like "Very poor service from Swift" When in actual fact it had nothing whatsoever to do with them.

I'm not spoiling for a long discussion on this topic, but from the information you've supplied & using the original title was very unfair to Swift. Who have IMO gone above & beyond the call of duty.

£0.02

D.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

neilbes said:


> ........or is it only public humiliation that gets a response


If anyone is looking to publicly humiliate Swift Group then don't do it here if you want them to remain the asset they are for our members.

It would be very easy for them to walk away but they don't and all credit to them for that.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

davesport said:


> Who have IMO gone above & beyond the call of duty.


Hi Dave

But ... they built the van with obviously a faulty mattress in the first place. Initially, they refused to accept a warranty claim. Then (after it was posted on here, and they actually took time to look at a picture of it) they accepted the fault.

Had the poster not started this thread, he would have had to fork out for a new mattress himself. Why didn't Swift ask for photos when they were first contacted?

And isn't the warranty a manufacturer's warranty? If the manufacturer wouldn't accept liability, why should the dealer?

Gerald


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Well done Swift. If only you would start building your vehicles on a decent base (ie non Fiat) you may have even more customers.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> davesport said:
> 
> 
> > Who have IMO gone above & beyond the call of duty.
> ...


Gerald
To try and clear this up. We had seen the photo earlier today, this was sent to us by the dealer, unfortunately a wrong decision was made that this wasn't a warranty issue which was wrong and why we subsequently reversed our decision and apologised. I was not aware of this until raised by Peter on here, which I accept is an issue.

In fairness to the dealer he is not at fault, he submitted the claim and we rejected it not him.

What I will say is that the reversal of the decision was because we made a mistake, if we had still believed it wasn't a warrantable item we wouldn't have reversed our decision as we have done in the past on issues.

So all I am saying is we got it wrong for which I have apologised to Peter and we have committed to put it right.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

It takes a good company to admit it was wrong in my book.


Richard...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> So all I am saying is we got it wrong for which I have apologised to Peter and we have committed to put it right.
> Thanks
> Andy


Can't get fairer than that. 

I'm a fairly committed AutoSleeper fan (_and their factory is just down the road :wink: _) but apart from that I wouldn't hesitate to buy a Swift with this level of concern shown quite regularly on here - and probably other forums as well.

Teething problems (large and small) are a fact of M/H life, but if they can be corrected as easily and willingly as Swift continually do, it certainly makes a strong argument for buying one of theirs.  

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> > So all I am saying is we got it wrong for which I have apologised to Peter and we have committed to put it right.
> ...


Fair point Zeb, but what we all object to is being unpaid quality controllers. And having to pay oodles for the privilege.

BTW I am not a Swift owner but a contented Chausson chauffeur


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

autostratus said:


> neilbes said:
> 
> 
> > ........or is it only public humiliation that gets a response
> ...


Thanks for that post..........I for one am really pleased that Swift come on MHF and help/speak to their customers direct, not wishing to start an argument but it always seems to be NON Swift owners that want to criticise Swift, perhaps sometimes a tad of jealousy pops up that other motorhome manufacturers aren't as prominent here on MHF.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

A "Swift" replacement of Fiat by a predictably reliable base vehicle from another stable would be a good move. 
C.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

well i have to say iam very pleased with the way swift .and the swift dealer(heart of england m/homes ) have sorted my m/home out.
but i have not had that meny things go wrong .
so thanks to all.
we have now done 8500 miles since dec o8


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

SwiftGroup said:


> Gerald
> So all I am saying is we got it wrong for which I have apologised to Peter and we have committed to put it right.


Hi Andy

Firstly, may I thank you for coming back on and replying to my post. As Richard (RichardandGill) said: _It takes a good company to admit it was wrong in my book._, especially to do it so publicly, too.

My point was that this isn't the first time complaints have been made about the Swift group, which have been resolved through MHF. Don't get me wrong - I think it's great for Nuke and MHF to have such a hotline through to the manufacturer (and you have been honest before when things have gone wrong, and you have also indicated when a problem wasn't down to Swift HQ). It must also be good for any Swift-owning members of MHF to feel that they get excellent feedback from the manufacturer of their motorhome. Whether it's preferential or not is unknown. If I were a Swift owner, I'd just be glad I'm a member here, and I'd recommend any Swift owners I met to stump up £10.



Briarose said:


> it always seems to be NON Swift owners that want to criticise Swift, perhaps sometimes a tad of jealousy pops up that other motorhome manufacturers aren't as prominent here on MHF.


 :lol: I might agree with you here, but as I have had no need to contact the manufacturer of my motorhome, nor take it back to the dealer to have 'issues' dealt with, the presence or not of Chausson on here makes no difference to me :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

> I might agree with you here, but as I have had no need to contact the manufacturer of my motorhome, nor take it back to the dealer to have 'issues' dealt with, the presence or not of Chausson on here makes no difference to me


 Hi Gerald I wasn't just referring to your post........it is just that in the past the members that tend to jump on the bandwagon to criticise are usually not Swift owners. Its great that you have had no problems, but I can assure you that as a MH owner it is really great to have this direct contact with Swift rather than having to always go through a dealer.........personally I can't praise them enough.


----------

